# ms271 vs ms261



## missedbass (Dec 18, 2011)

I know the 261 is a pro saw and the 271 is a mid range saw. what makes the 261 a pro saw and justifies the $120 diff. in price?
I'm new to this site, not a pro, just someone who likes to heat his house with wood and would like to get info from the guys who use the saws. Thanks in advance.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 18, 2011)

MS 271 Chain Saw 
DISPLACEMENT
50.2 cc (3.06 cu. in.) 

ENGINE POWER
2.6 kW (3.49 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only)
5.6 kg (12.3 lbs.)


MS 261 Chain Saw 
DISPLACEMENT:
50.2 cc (3.06 cu in)

POWER:
2.8 kW (3.75 bhp)

WEIGHT:
5.26 kg (11.6 lbs.)

Looks like power to weight ration is the big differance


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Dec 18, 2011)

A lot is design. The 261 is a mag case, easier to work on and rebuild, more power, lighter. The 271 is more plastic, heavier, and a little more difficult to work on for the avg joe at least. The 271 if probably fine for the avg joe that justs cuts a little firewood. On the flip side, resale wise for the 261 you probably wouldn't lose much more $ if you decided to sell.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't forget the 291 - it is a better alternative to the 261 than the 271 is. Stihl isn't even offering the 271 for sale here, and it is easy to understand the reasons for that decition! :msp_wink:


----------



## MEATSAW (Dec 18, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Don't forget the 291 - it is a better alternative to the 261 than the 271 is. Stihl isn't even offering the 271 for sale here, and it is easy to understand the reasons for that decition! :msp_wink:



Are you saying the 291 is better than the 261? :msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

MEATSAW said:


> Are you saying the 291 is better than the 261? :msp_confused:



No, but likely better than the 271.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 18, 2011)

missedbass said:


> I know the 261 is a pro saw and the 271 is a mid range saw. what makes the 261 a pro saw and justifies the $120 diff. in price?



What Stihl-Pioneer said.

Being a 'Pro' saw usually means higher quality materials and construction, designed to last longer than a 'homeowner' saw, or to stand up to heavier use. Metal case instead of plastic; better quality alloys used in cylinder/ piston; better power-to-weight ratio, etc. It also means that parts are more readily available, including from aftermarket suppliers, as professional users tend to rebuild, rather than replace, their saws. That's also why they keep more of their value.

That said, the other ones mentioned in this thread are well made saws that could last you a lot of years for personal use, even if you cut several full cords a year. Some of it comes down to personal choice in tools, and how much you care (or are able) to invest in a saw.

Philbert


----------



## woodgrenade (Dec 18, 2011)

Get the 261, it is worth the extra money.


----------



## missedbass (Dec 18, 2011)

yes I agree. I know the 261 has more bells and whistles than the 271/291. ex. - decompress valve, adj. oil pump, pleated filter vs fleece, 1/4 turn shroud cover screws. means little to me for $120 more. for cutting 2-3 cords a year i think the 271 is the one for me.


----------



## bluestripes (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree spend the extra on the 261:smile2: But if you dont think you need a pro saw deff. check out the 291. Only 40 bucks more than the 271 and more power:smile2::smile2:


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 18, 2011)

Stihl

271 12.3
291 12.1 maybe fudging if the same chassis as the 271
311 14.1
391 14.1

Why bother making the 271 or 311? Other brands are guilty of doing the same, less cc same wieght. Steve


----------



## Philbert (Dec 18, 2011)

missedbass said:


> . . . means little to me for $120 more. for cutting 2-3 cords a year i think the 271 is the one for me.



Spend the extra money on a good set of chaps ($70), a few wedges ($10), and a Fiskars splitting maul ($40)!

And enjoy your new saw. 

Philbert


(P.S. Don't forget to buy the six-pack of STIHL ULtra oil, and double your warranty for an extra 6 bucks!)


----------



## missedbass (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks for input


----------



## woodgrenade (Dec 18, 2011)

missedbass said:


> yes I agree. I know the 261 has more bells and whistles than the 271/291. ex. - decompress valve, adj. oil pump, pleated filter vs fleece, 1/4 turn shroud cover screws. means little to me for $120 more. for cutting 2-3 cords a year i think the 271 is the one for me.



You are forgetting the magnesium crankcase (don't drop the 271/291 on its plastic oil tank), and the cylinder that comes off with 4 bolts in a about 5 minutes.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

missedbass said:


> yes I agree. I know the 261 has more bells and whistles than the 271/291. ex. - decompress valve, adj. oil pump, pleated filter vs fleece, 1/4 turn shroud cover screws. means little to me for $120 more. for cutting 2-3 cords a year i think the 271 is the one for me.



The lighter and stronger mag case is well worth that difference alone! :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> Stihl
> 
> 271 12.3
> 291 12.1 maybe fudging if the same chassis as the 271
> ...



At least they don't care to import them here. It also was the same way with the 290, 310 and 270 here.


----------



## asdf4240 (Dec 18, 2011)

Currently I have a fairly new Stihl MS260 which I have been very happy with. But after reading all the latest comments and reviews on the new Stihl MS261, I am seriously considering trading up. To me the extra money spent on a more powerful saw will save you time whenever your cutting. So what's that extra time savings worth to you? The specs show this saw having an excellent power to weight ratio which will make for an excellent all around saw. So I would recommend spending the extra money for the MS261 if you can afford it.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## huskystihl (Dec 18, 2011)

If your not using it everyday or cutting firewood for profit save your money. I've used pro saws for pro use and gotten more than you should out of homeowner models under professional use as well. As far as rebuilding the saw unless you straight gas it or it's just plain old worn out at which point it's probably not worth rebuilding that point is useless as well. The new Stihl engines rev much higher than the old homeowners so performance wise your gonna be surprised. Just make sure if you go 291 don't get the 290, most underpowered turd I ever had the displeasure of using.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2011)

huskystihl said:


> If your not using it everyday or cutting firewood for profit save your money. I've used pro saws for pro use and gotten more than you should out of homeowner models under professional use as well. As far as rebuilding the saw unless you straight gas it or it's just plain old worn out at which point it's probably not worth rebuilding that point is useless as well. The new Stihl engines rev much higher than the old homeowners so performance wise your gonna be surprised. Just make sure if you go 291 don't get the 290, most underpowered turd I ever had the displeasure of using.



I just hope they have managed to make a decent power band on their non-pro models this time..........


----------



## missedbass (Dec 19, 2011)

bought the 271, I'm sure it can handle a few cords of wood a year for a lot of years. thanks for all the advice. will take the money I saved on the 261 and buy another surf rod and go catch some stripers or try to anyway.


----------



## huskystihl (Dec 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I just hope they have managed to make a decent power band on their non-pro models this time..........



Much better than the original homeowners and the 211 smokes the 210 and the 271 does the same to the 270. Those are the only ones I have any run time on outside of the 391 which was decent but not for the $. Personally the only non pro saws I use are the smaller ones for ground use simply because if one gets pancaked i'm not out much.


----------



## Warren89 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats on your new saw. I'm not a stihl fan but I believe they make a quality product. I was super impressed with a ms260 that I saw run on straight gas for a couple of minutes before I realized my gorundmans mistake.


----------



## missedbass (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks, saw runs great, no problems at all, just clean the filter and keep the chain sharp


----------



## Rockjock (Aug 2, 2015)

Warren89 said:


> Congrats on your new saw. I'm not a stihl fan but I believe they make a quality product. I was super impressed with a ms260 that I saw run on straight gas for a couple of minutes before I realized my gorundmans mistake.




A couple of minutes!!!!!! That alone should have converted ya!


----------



## larryms290 (Mar 5, 2016)

huskystihl said:


> If your not using it everyday or cutting firewood for profit save your money. I've used pro saws for pro use and gotten more than you should out of homeowner models under professional use as well. As far as rebuilding the saw unless you straight gas it or it's just plain old worn out at which point it's probably not worth rebuilding that point is useless as well. The new Stihl engines rev much higher than the old homeowners so performance wise your gonna be surprised. Just make sure if you go 291 don't get the 290, most underpowered turd I ever had the displeasure of using.


NOT SURE WHAT WAS WRONG WITH YOURS, MY 290 IS A MEAN MACHINE, BEEN USING IT ABOUT 10 YRS NOW. ONLY RECENTLY PORTED MUFFLER. WITH THE RIGHT CHAIN/BAR COMBO THE 290 IS EXCELLENT FOR A SAW IN THE 57CC CLASS.


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 5, 2016)

larryms290 said:


> NOT SURE WHAT WAS WRONG WITH YOURS, MY 290 IS A MEAN MACHINE, BEEN USING IT ABOUT 10 YRS NOW. ONLY RECENTLY PORTED MUFFLER. WITH THE RIGHT CHAIN/BAR COMBO THE 290 IS EXCELLENT FOR A SAW IN THE 57CC CLASS.




Have you ever run a good 50cc saw or even some 40cc saws cut almost as fast as a 290. Steve


----------



## larryms290 (Mar 6, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> Have you ever run a good 50cc saw or even some 40cc saws cut almost as fast as a 290. Steve


No.. The MS250 I have is a 45cc, you have to rev the heck out of it, just to keep the clutch engaged. weak homeowner job...my 290 I don't have to rev very hard at all and just piddle around and cut wood easily. Do you have a model to suggest I try? I would love to lug a lighter saw around.


----------



## mountainlake (Mar 6, 2016)

If you tune that 250 and open up the muff it will cut real close to any doggy 290 which weighs 3# more. A 025 or 250 is Stihls best saw in that class. Steve


----------



## larryms290 (Mar 7, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> If you tune that 250 and open up the muff it will cut real close to any doggy 290 which weighs 3# more. A 025 or 250 is Stihls best saw in that class. Steve


I plan on comparing it to 2 other MS250 saws my dad and brother have. I'll see if they all feel the same, but I agree about the muffler but it doesn't look as easy to do as the 290, I'll look at it again. But you can't make up for the 12 cc difference with the 290, maybe I got a good one, it has been nothing but great.


----------

